# Using seafoam.



## anthonytw (Aug 12, 2005)

I've heard great things about seafoam so I went out and bought some. My problem is this: when I take the hose from the air filter to the throttle body off, I hear the filter sucking in air followed by my car stalling. How do I get around this to use the seafoam?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

don't put it in there, take off a vaccume hose and let the engine suck the seafoam in itself.


----------



## anthonytw (Aug 12, 2005)

asleepz said:


> don't put it in there, take off a vaccume hose and let the engine suck the seafoam in itself.


Can you offer more advice? I'm not sure I'd know where to begin looking for a vacuum hose, and how would I be able to tell?


----------



## anthonytw (Aug 12, 2005)

(Double post )

If it helps you out any, here are some photos I just took of my engine (click any to see a much bigger picture).


----------

